# How much does your puppy weigh?



## Tazor (Mar 5, 2012)

How much does your puppy weigh? How old? What breed? ..Just so we can compare...and if you want...a pic would be cool too.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

25 lbs, 10 months, Pembroke Welsh Corgi


----------



## Tazor (Mar 5, 2012)

Tazor weighed in at 59 lbs last Friday. He is a german shepherd and way too big for his age. Im hoping he slows down for his hips sake. Hes 4 1/2 months


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Gem is a Australian Cattle Dog X German Shepherd Dog, she is 6 months old and 36lbs, her sister Gypsy(actual sister, same mix and age) is 33lbs


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Siberian Husky, 52 pounds, 1 year old.

Finally at my computer:

Side view of tuck:









Above view for shape:








(She needs to lose about 5 pounds)


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Bernese Mt dog, 14 weeks, 33lbs (hes looking a little ribby -- we have been active lately lotsa playdates- I am putting him back on Puppy food- I had him on Adult food to slow his growth)....


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

4 month old Toy Fox Terrier weighs around 4 lbs but is still a bit on the thin side. 9 month old JRT weighs 9 lbs.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Abbylynn ... Doberman/Rottweiler mix ... 14 months old ... 57 pounds. She is on a diet though to lose a little bit around the tummy area. 











Leeo Bandit: 18.1 pounds - 5 and 3/4 years old.

Blu Boy: 19.5 pounds - 5 and 3/4 years old


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Holly, border collie, will be 4 in June, last time i weighed her, which was a few weeks back she weighed 14.06 kgs, so not quite 31 pounds.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Kenda weighs 24 pounds, and she's a shelter mutt (suspected border collie mix, but really we don't know.) Here's a picture of her build. Sorry for the doofy expression; she was chewing a stick. She's full-grown at just over three years.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Tazor said:


> Tazor weighed in at 59 lbs last Friday. He is a german shepherd and way too big for his age. Im hoping he slows down for his hips sake. Hes 4 1/2 months


Don't meant to hijack the thread but what are you feeding him? Food usually influences how fast a puppy will grow.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Roxxie, Female Rottie , 85 lbs , 11 months old..
Likes Italian food , Van Halen and long walks on the beach.


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

7.07 lbs at last weighing, likely up to a half pound more by now. 5 months, mutt/Yorkie mix- we expect her to be about 10lbs, the size of her dam.


----------



## AConklin03 (Feb 28, 2012)

Bailey, Weimaraner, 12.5 weeks and 20 lbs


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Damon: Miniature Pinscher
14 months old 
10.3 Pounds

I'll upload a photo tomorrow.

Sophie: Basenji
5 years old
30 pounds- Needs to loose some weight


----------



## bookwormgirl380 (Mar 13, 2012)

My 9 week old American bulldog/shepherd/ husky mix little girl is about 9.5 - 10 pounds.
My almost 2 year old dachshund/silky mix is about 9.5 pounds


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Zoey is about 6 months old, plott hound/lab mix, weighed 30 lbs at the vet on 2/28. She's very long and lean.

Luke is 2 years old (on thursday!), lab/golden retriever, weighed 68 lbs at his vet visit in January.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Caeda is a year and a couple of weeks, and at last weigh (2 weeks ago) she was about 63lbs. 
The only pics I've got handy are the one in the signature (9mo or so), and my avatar (~4 mo). She doesn't look much different than the pic in the signature though...scaled up a tiny bit and a more filled out chest.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali, Siberian husky, was 10 lbs at 8 weeks old. Smaller than the kitty.









She hit 40lbs at about 9-10 months old and has maintained that weight.

6 and 1/2 months, about 30-35 lbs I think









1 year old, 40 lbs


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

New Puppy (no name) is a borzoi boy and as of yesterday weighed 26.8 pounds at 12 weeks and a day. 

He was the friendliest and also the biggest puppy... Naturally.


----------



## Embery (Mar 16, 2012)

Shadow 8.5 pounds, she is 19 weeks and she is a Schnauzer/Dachshund.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton is 13 wks and was 7.1 lbs at the vet on Monday. He was 3.8 lbs at 8 wks when we adopted him. He's a dachshund and something else mix. We're curious to see how big he gets! The vet won't approve the Rx for 6 months of Heartguard yet cause she's not convinced he won't exceed 25 lbs. (I can't imagine he will...)

This pic is from earlier this week (there are other in the photo forum)


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Kilt is a border collie, six months and 25 pounds. Seems so tiny to me, used to the bigger sized borders (Ticket is 45 pounds and 21 inches, she's only 17 inches).


----------



## Kalyed (Mar 7, 2012)

well my puppy weight is 100kg and age 12 months well i will share my puppy pics later


----------



## Miki the aussie owner (Mar 4, 2012)

My aussie, now 10 months, weighs about 42 pound. when i took her home @ 8 weeks she was 12 pounds. So long ago......


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Alaskan Malamute 1 1/2 years 65-70pounds (she flip flops)


----------



## naql (Feb 18, 2012)

My papillon Tessa was 2.5 pounds when she was at the vet 3 weeks ago at 10 weeks. She is going tomorrow for another round of boosters so I should have an update then I'm betting she'll be just over 3 pounds.

Here is a pic from a few days ago:

2012-03-17 at 08-17-26 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## hargyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Loki, American Bulldog X Mastiff. 16 weeks - 45lbs!


----------



## Jacques (Feb 7, 2021)

Nero is 21 weeks old boerboel x cane corso at a modest 47kg-103Lb also know around the house as baby ox lol


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post is almost nine years old and almost all the participants are no longer active here, so I'm closing it to future replies. Feel free to join in our current discussions or start a new thread of your own!


----------

